# Pens to posts ratio.....



## woodscavenger (Feb 13, 2005)

My question is two-fold.
How many pens have you made?
How many posts do you have?
What is your penost ratio?  This should let us all know where we each spend more of our time.

Remember when answering this is PENSOSTS

I am currently in the 1:10 club with about 30 pens and about 300 posts.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow [:0] What happened to True or Flase [] Yes or No [] I should have waited till morning when my brain might be working. []

I did not vote, not sure how to answer....
But I hate to think of how many pens I have made 2,000 plus
I know how many posts I have, I think it tells me 1,300 +
Lately , I post about 1/4 of what I make.
As to the ratio, about a shot and a half, with a splash of coke. []


----------



## KKingery (Feb 13, 2005)

I fall into the same = about 1:10 - I wish it was the other way around!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Couldn't begin to coun't the pensHOw about turned pens that never got assembled.?
 The post count under our names especially the stupid stars  is assinine infantile and childish,
YOU ARE NOT YOUR POST COUNT
If it's so important to have the number of posts,put it on the profile page.

Drop the stupid grade school stars all together.!


----------



## Gary (Feb 13, 2005)

I didn't vote...not sure what the poll question is.


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 13, 2005)

The question seems to be "do you talk more than you turn?"


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 13, 2005)

Actually I'm 1:15 at this point, used the 1:10 as it was the closest range...  54 pens to 840 posts...[]


----------



## pmichris (Feb 13, 2005)

Currently I am in the 10-1 range been more of a lurker and then run to the shop to use the ideas I get here.  Oh Oh with this post I might lessen my ratio


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />Couldn't begin to coun't the pensHOw about turned pens that never got assembled.?
> The post count under our names especially the stupid stars  is assinine infantile and childish,
> YOU ARE NOT YOUR POST COUNT
> ...



Eagle,
I'm afraid that you are too repressed and hold your emotions in.  You need to learn to let go and say what you mean.  Don't be so afraid of what others think, it is important to be yourself.

Now you know why I didn't become a shrink! []

BTW, we need one of these emoticons with the tongue planted firmly in the cheek.  In absence of that, I will use [] and [}]


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Feb 13, 2005)

70 pens to 65 posts, but if I don't get out and turn some more, that'll change!


----------



## wayneis (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />Couldn't begin to coun't the pensHOw about turned pens that never got assembled.?
> The post count under our names especially the stupid stars  is assinine infantile and childish,
> YOU ARE NOT YOUR POST COUNT
> ...



It probably doesn't matter a bit to you if anyone else like's or enjoys the post count.  There happens to be a few more individuals here than just you.

Wayne


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



The question was asked I didn't bother to vote and could care less about your opinion.


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 13, 2005)

Mine is probably closer to 1:8 and it's a neat number but doesn't really mean much - if anything.  I make as many pens as I have time, material, and interest to.  I have a lot of posts because I am comfortable on the computer and basically a communicator by nature.  

Neither says anything really about me or the quality of my involvement in penmaking.  Only the posts and the pens themselves can speak to that!


----------



## jeff (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />Couldn't begin to coun't the pensHOw about turned pens that never got assembled.?
> The post count under our names especially the stupid stars  is assinine infantile and childish,
> YOU ARE NOT YOUR POST COUNT
> ...


Hello Eagle,

Could you possibly find a less polite way to tell me that you don't like the post count and the stars?  What kind of amuses me about this is that my own pen production is way below where I'd like it to be, simply because I spend a huge amount of my free time keeping this place running.  All that work, just so you have a nice, comfortable, ad-free place to complain about what I do.  Aren't I charitable?

Whom do you think you're talking to when you complain about the way this place runs, how things look, or what forums we have or don't have?  Some big corporation who doesn't care what you think and only wants to have your eyeballs on revenue-generating advertising?  No, it's just me, one guy trying to do some good for a nice bunch of people.

Your opinion on the post count and the stars has been noted.  Thank you.


----------



## opfoto (Feb 13, 2005)

Not really a fair question[]... I have been typing, lurking longer than turning. []


----------



## btboone (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm down in the 1:10 or 1:100 range.  I'm pretty new to penturning myself.  

I kinda like the star system.  It shows at a glance the people who have answered a lot of questions in the past and are likely to have pretty good insight into pen issues.  These are the people that contribute to the discussions whether viewpoints are agreed with or not.  This forum is so much easier to get around in without the ads.  We appreciate what you do Jeff.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Feb 13, 2005)

***** MODERATOR MESSAGE *****

Penturners.org and the IAP is a place for people of like-minded interest in penturning.  It is provided to its members by Jeff for the advancement of the craft and to encourage the community of penturners and pen admirers.

As such, any poll or question posted here deserves the respect each of you would want for your own post.  If posts are made that clearly do not belong on this messageboard, the moderators can and may remove it.  It is not any members responsibility to denegrade or insult another member nor a member's posts, polls, or questions.

If you find it necessary to insult or devalue the input or questions of others, consider that when you post a topic of your own.

***** This has been a moderation warning.*****
***** Further abusive posting in this topic will NOT be tolerated. *****


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 13, 2005)

Eagle... good manners make good neighbors... unfortunately this is not the first time that you have shown poor manners in the way you state your observations
It does not take a rocker scientist to see how you feel about things or the way you feel about the rest of us when you post the way you do._"I didn't bother to vote and could care less about your opinion."_  Have you also thought that maybe a lot of us also do not care for your opinion either.. especially the way you express it.  Opinions expressed in a polite and respectful way will always be acceptable.
Jeff works his butt off keeping this place in shape and running and deserves the respect of all of us.
Maybe you need to see how others feel about that kind of activity by looking at the following poll
" Should we as members have --Rules of Conduct?
This would be in the nature of self policeing posts on this site.
Item to be included--Ranting-- Raving-- Cussing or just being a Bad Neighbor."
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3370


----------



## Gary (Feb 13, 2005)

Jeff...the Post Count and Stars are just fine. Far and away the majority of the members feel that way, I'm sure. Just consider the source of the complaint. We've all heard it before ad nauseam.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff I 'll respond publicly (here or e-mail your choice)
I do appreciate the forum.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2005)

My ratio as far as I can figure it is about 1:4. I voted 1:10.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 13, 2005)

I think this is a great poll! In the scheme of things, it don't really matter a whole lot, it's just a poll. If I had a Zillion dollars, and had pen kits stacked to the ceiling waiting to be made, then my ratio would be just the opposite. But that's not the case. So for now, I turn a little, and post alot. - I think the star system is fine. Just a quick view way to let folks know how often or active people are. I see nothing wrong with that. - (Just my opinion, which also in the scheme of things, don't matter alot)


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers or bring up anything to SHOUT ABOUT.  My question was a roundabout way to ask do you turn or talk.  I appreciate all the the people who do post regularly to give simple encouragement or long winded great advice or tutorials.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree with Chris, more pens than posts. Posting takes away from turning[].


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, Randy ....  I cannot turn when it gets so cold in the garage.  That means I can only turn about 8 months of the year.  And, since I work as a systems troubleshooter, I am in front of at least a couple computers all day long.  Makes it easier to watch this forum and respond to postings.  I don't have a lathe in my office ......


----------



## Gary (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Well, Randy ....  I cannot turn when it gets so cold in the garage.  That means I can only turn about 8 months of the year.  And, since I work as a systems troubleshooter, I am in front of at least a couple computers all day long.  Makes it easier to watch this forum and respond to postings.  I don't have a lathe in my office ......



Too cold four months of the year! Man, you need to move to the South. []


----------



## penhead (Feb 13, 2005)

Nothing to worry about that I see woodscavenger....my take on it is that members can answer as they choose or totally ignore it...

...one thing I have learned working the last fourteen years for an engineer with a PHD in Math however...you can pretty much make number analysis say just about anything you want it to...even if you did include all the correct and appropriate variables. [][V]


----------



## penhead (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm in the south (Virginia) and let me tell ya, it got pretttttty darn chilly for a month or two in _my_ unheated shop[][]




> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 13, 2005)

Jeff
Their are some of us that do care and realize the time and effort you put in for us. I fall into the 1to10 ratio and the stars are ok to.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 14, 2005)

My post is somewhere around the mid teens; my pen count is zero. Soon to start making some though. I brought back about 80 pen sets and about 10 pencil sets from the States. That will have to do me for a year until I get back to the good ole US of A.


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 14, 2005)

_Too cold four months of the year! Man, you need to move to the South_
I thought I did when I moved from NY to MD.. LOL... Guess it was not far enough.. even though I am south of the Mason-Dixon line (by about 2 miles.. LOL)


----------



## bajacrazy (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Iâ€™m currently at a 1: 18 ratio witch will probably become less pen and more post only because of time.[]

 Jeff, I know that the majority of us really appreciate the time and effort that you put forth in running this site. The star and number of post is fine the way it is.


----------



## mikes pens (Feb 14, 2005)

Jeff, I wouldn't worry about some people's opinions.  You can never please everyone.  I got more important things to worry about in life than whether or not I like stars.  I don't post too much.  I like to sit back and read and sometimes even get quite a charge out of other people's rantings.  Some of them should consider the Jerry Springer show.  Maybe Jerry could do a show about pen turners with issues.  

Mike

PS.  Too cold to turn in NC?  Come on up to Canada.  The darn power keeps turning off in my igloo.


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 14, 2005)

Mike, the problem is.. there is no heat in my iglop....


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm one of the newcomers to this site and I have to say it is the best of the best for those of us that turn pens.  Jeff you have done a great job.  Thank you!!! Stars and numbers don't mean much to me.  What I find important in the great information that is available to anyone that wants to join this group.  We all have something to learn about what we are doing and this is one of the best places to learn.  I don't post much but I read and watch and learn.  Thank you all for being willing to share your knowledge with those of us that can absorb it.  I did answer the poll and I am about 8 to 1 with somewhere around 300 pens to 40 posts.


----------



## RockyHa (Feb 14, 2005)

Hmm guess my ratio would be about 1:10,000


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 2, 2005)

Not an easy question-I've turned pens for just under 10 years, been posting here about 10 weeks.

But, it still takes less time to post (I touch-type) than to turn.  

So, it will take a while to reach 1:1.

Thanks for another opportunity to increase my count!![][][][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Not an easy question-I've turned pens for just under 10 years, been posting here about 10 weeks.
> 
> But, it still takes less time to post (I touch-type) than to turn.
> ...


 I wish I could type a post faster than turn a pen.
( picking and pecking dragging my knuckles across the keyborad)


----------



## rtjw (Jun 2, 2005)

I voted 1:10, but wish it was lower.


----------



## Thumbs (Jun 2, 2005)

Complain! Complain!  Complain!

If either of you guys were as slow at posting or turning as I am, you'd have something to complain about![]


----------



## bigvoots44 (Jun 2, 2005)

Jeff,it is an excellent site and I find the stars a help when I look at a particular post. It shows in a lot of ways a person who is tatally involved in the endeavor of turning pens.A lot of posts show that you take an interest in the problems,joys,etc that others are having.There are a few turners who I really admire for the amount of time they take to help others, Time on the computer is time that they could spend on the lathe. Jeff, keep up the good work, and for the turners who have as many stars as a country sky,keep up the good work also.You are very important to people like myself who are just starting out turning pens.


----------



## lkorn (Jun 3, 2005)

Jeff,
When I first saw this post I had my opinions as to the originator, but double checked and saw the "N/A".  Others, and yourself confirmed my suspicions.  Now, I really don't care one wayor the other about , stars, or post count, but most members seem to enjoy them.  So be it.

Most other forums require that the poster identify himself. Anonymous posts are not permitted.  Screen names can be a source of anonymity but at least that much should be required. IMHO, of course. You are the site owner and are doing a commendable job.  

Thank you again for providing this terrific forum.


----------



## wayneis (Jun 3, 2005)

Now that is a great idea, I think that everyone should have to register with and use their real name.  I believe that we may just cut down on some of the flames and ranting if we did.  Now thats a poll that I would like to see.

Wayne 



> _Originally posted by lkorn_
> <br />Jeff,
> Most other forums require that the poster identify himself. Anonymous posts are not permitted.  Screen names can be a source of anonymity but at least that much should be required. IMHO, of course. You are the site owner and are doing a commendable job.
> 
> Thank you again for providing this terrific forum.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lkorn_
> <br />Jeff,
> When I first saw this post I had my opinions as to the originator, but double checked and saw the "N/A".  Others, and yourself confirmed my suspicions.  Now, I really don't care one wayor the other about , stars, or post count, but most members seem to enjoy them.  So be it.
> 
> ...



N/A is me if there is approxomatly 1100+ posts , the old screen name was Eaglesc.For reasons I choose to keep to myself I asked my screen name be changed.


----------



## rtparso (Jun 4, 2005)

> I find the stars a help when I look at a particular post. It shows in a lot of ways a person who is totally involved in the endeavor of turning pens. A lot of posts show that you take an interest in the problems, joys, etc that others are having.


 Or they ar just ratchet jaws? [] Jeff some folk are not happy unless they make someone else unhappy. At work I now get to deal with them [] and sometimes I win. One guy was being an a** and found himself sweeping the floor for a couple days. I always desire to help them but I will enjoy giving out the disciple if it is called for.


----------



## bigvoots44 (Jun 5, 2005)

ron,even if they are ratchet jaws it still takes time to reply.I know of at least 1 or 2 in tenturners who dont turn too many pens but have a wealth of technical knowledge. Their responses can be as valuable as someone who has turned thousands of pens


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 5, 2005)

Eagle, I have watched your name change more than the chick from Alias.  I love your posts and am grateful for your opinions and advise.....BTW how did you get a parker in that antler/nickel cartridge pen?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />Eagle, I have watched your name change more than the chick from Alias.  I love your posts and am grateful for your opinions and advise.....BTW how did you get a parker in that antler/nickel cartridge pen?


Thanks I think I never saw the show you mention
for the answer to your question I posted it on the other thread


[urlhttp://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4657][/url]


----------

